# Imodium Instants



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Very frustrated this morning, I occasionally use imodium maybe once a week, However on Tuesday I was really bad and ended up having 3 Imodium Instants. Wednesday was a great day one decent movement in morning and no more toilet trips!!









But today its back....Woke up early with tummy ache, then rushed to the toilet and had really bad D 3 times now!! Could this be anything to do with the higher dosage of imodium I took on Tuesday, my system is maybe backed up and its now trying to flush out!! I have worse D now than I did on Tuesday when I needed the Imodiums. Dont want to take any more tablets because I am scared I will be stuck in horrible 1 good day, then one terrible day cycle!!

Can anyone confirm my thoughts or has anyone else experienced this before??

Thanks

Matt


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could be.....so you might try taking a smaller dose and seeing how you do??? Have you tried using calcium carbonate supplements? See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread pinned to the top of this forum for instructions.


----------



## cookie26 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Imodium Instants, but Imodium just puts the brakes on your intestines for a time, so I wouldn't expect it to cause symptoms to worsen. I have been an avid Imodium user for many years and have never had that experience.

Best wishes for many great days.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

I noticed that imodium instants contain aspartame which I've read in the past can cause D! Same with sorbitol. Odd that they'd put aspartame in a med for D!


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

All the sweeteners, artificial and natural, mess me up.

I know people who have taken large daily doses of Imodium for years. Why not take a daily dose consistently? Every four or five days up it by one pill until your BMs are properly controlled. Once you find out how many you need, take them ever day.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Often for things that you will taste (like a dissolvable instant) they put something sweet in it to cover the taste of the medication and make it tolerable.

A bit of sweetener shouldn't cause a lot of diarrhea 3 days later, may be more a symptom bounce-back thing, or the body felt too backed up thing than a few molecules of aspartame caused a huge reaction. Usually with sweeteners a small amount causes a small reaction and a big amount causes a big reaction not a small amount causes a big reaction (like can happen with things you are allergic to where the immune system amplifies the problem in a huge way).


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

I try to use the immodium multi symptom as it can be broken up and chewed. I think the instants stay in your mouth, if you know what I mean. Then you take another and another, then saliva caused them all to hit your system at once. The OD of immodium gives many people the boomerang effect.


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

I tried Imodium Instants once and they gave me terrible bad tummy. I ONLY take the Imodium Original. BUT, I find that in 95% of cases, they just stop everything for 2 days, the 3rd day I will be constipated or normal, then the 4th I will have excruciating spasms and terrible bad stomach again. You are right, they do clog you up, so when your gut wakes up out of its coma it starts rushing again to get rid of everything! My doctor said it is like putting a cork down there....so I only use them if I need to ie busy with work etc.

Another member just recommended Pepto Bismol (liquid form) to me 2 days ago because I was having real bother with excruciating spasms and constant D. My tummy has been silent so I don't know what will happen yet but I have only had 1 spasm since I started the Pepto and it lasted about 20seconds and came to nothing. So maybe you should try it too? I'm taking 30mls every night for the time being, and eating very plain. He also recommended taking Iron supplements, which can firm you up.


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

What about pepto bismal any experiences with that?


----------



## Caterina (Jan 25, 2013)

cookie26 said:


> I'm not familiar with Imodium Instants, but Imodium just puts the brakes on your intestines for a time, so I wouldn't expect it to cause symptoms to worsen. I have been an avid Imodium user for many years and have never had that experience.
> 
> Best wishes for many great days.


I was looking for some advice on when exactly to take the Immodium. I am determined to eat more than a few handfuls of rice a day so I want to try taking the Immodium on a daily basis so I can eat a little more and more importantly, digest what I eat. I read a post somewhere on one of the threads a few days ago from a guy who said it's the only way he can digest things, otherwise everything is continuously digested too quickly. But when is best to take one? Before or after breakfast in the morning?

Here in India we have something called Redotil (Racecadotril) which a specialist prescribed once a day to help me digest my food. It's like Immodium but a little stronger. Can't remember at which point in the day I took it though. Any suggestions?


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Caterina!! I take mine just before I am going to bed, as mornings were worst time for me.


----------

